# Looking for Army surplus tent



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Dose anyone know where I can one of those Army surplus tents? The large canvas tents in Cabela's and BPS are to expensive for me.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

They may be able to help you.
There located in Columbus GA.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Lots of "em on ebay


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a gp small for sale. It is an 14' octogon tent with a vestubule for one of the doors. Asking $350 with poles and vestabule. There may be a bad zipper on one of the doors.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

i can get you pup tents for 25 bucks right now


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I am looking for something at least 10' x 14'. Maybe as big as say 16' x 23'.

multibeard, What is gp? I really wasn't looking to buy one for a while, but I still might think about it.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It is a 17 foot octogon shape. I live in Walkerville in Oceana county. PM me your phone number and I will call you.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Deerslayer-

I bought mine at Joes Army/Navy in Pontiac. They advertise in several Michigan magazines. They're located near the corner of Huron (M-59) and Telegraph Rd. If you're not in a hurry I have a 16 X 32 I bought there a couple years ago I may be selling later this year. I'm hoping on building a place in the spring. If I do I will be selling the tent as a complete package tent, poles, floor, woodburner, lights and kitchen.

Keep in mind they usually don't include the poles and they're generally the pole they sell are pretty pricey. And you can't really make your own that cheap either.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

DEERSLAYER- Here are the pics I promised.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Looks like a nice home away from home. Complete with the American flag. God bless America!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1583&highlight=tent


----------



## tmz (Jan 16, 2003)

I also have a gp small with stove steel poles i am selling. Tent is in great shape. I have more info posted on sale item section of forum. Feel free to call me at 989 893934o I live in Bay City.
Todd


----------

